# hyperbaric oxygen therapy



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

is hyperbaric oxygen therapy cheating?

would it be beneficial?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

2015 WADA advisory, section M1:

"Supplemental oxygen (e.g. breathing an oxygen rich air mixture temporarily, such as on the side-lines) is permitted.
Use of hyperbaric or hypobaric tents is permitted. Similarly, training or sleeping/living at high altitudes is permitted."


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Hyperbaric O2 therapy would, if anything be counter productive I would think. If your body is flooded with O2 then its not necessary to make more red cells. One's hematocrit would probably decrease. Not true with a hypobaric or altitude tent however, as this starves your body for O2 thus the body builds more red cells.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

However, if you are considering this as an amateur cyclist, you need to seek help.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've searched it up a few diff. times and can never find any results. For the cyclists sleeping in the tents that dials down the amount of available oxygen, has anyone ever 'screwed up' and ended up in the hospital or morgue? Maybe dialed back the oxygen a little too much? 

I would think those tents are so NOT airtight that some outside air is always filtering in regardless of how much you tried to dial down the oxygen.


----------



## SheilaE (Nov 5, 2019)

HBOT enhances oxygen transportation to all bodily fluids, tissues, and cells. Because high-dose oxygen is toxic to normally perfused tissue — particularly in the brain and lungs — regular HBOT sessions should not exceed 1-2 hours


----------

